
Testing Intel's Unreleased Core I9-9900KS - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/features/intel-special-edition-core-i9-9900ks-benchmarked
======
dominator008
Interesting how they are trying to drain the last bit of performance from 14nm
while others double down on 7nm.

